# EP holder to start restaurant business



## virkly (Mar 24, 2014)

Hi,

Currently I am holding EP and have been working in singapore for past years. 

Planning to own restaurant in partnership with Singaporean. 

Is it possible to sign partnership contract with him for a business and involve in business activities? I dont want to cancel my ep pass as of now and apply for entrepass.

Kindly advise.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

No. You can invest in something, but work aside from subordinate employment for one specific, named employer sponsoring your EP is not permitted.


----------



## virkly (Mar 24, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. 

So I think make it as investment and let my partner to run the business and once I am in position to quit my current job and apply for entrepas? Will that work


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

virkly said:


> So I think make it as investment and let my partner to run the business and once I am in position to quit my current job and apply for entrepas? Will that work


I think so, but you would have to be very careful how you structure the arrangement, and it still might not be in your interest. In particular, I don't think it's legal for you to be a director or officer or anything else except a strictly passive investor (or creditor) while on an EP. There may also be limits on foreign ownership depending on the type of business.

Conceivably you could be a passive creditor with an unexercised option to exchange debt relief for future ownership at a particular price (and when/if permitted by law), but that's tricky.

I would also check to make sure a future Entrepass is compatible with what would then be a _preexisting_ business.

As you can probably infer I'm not wild about your idea. Starting a business is risky enough as it is, especially a restaurant in hyper-competitive Singapore.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

plus ... in today's rules can you guarantee employment and increasing employment of Singaporeans?

that is an added condition for entre pass .... for now


----------



## Ana343 (Mar 21, 2014)

You need to give up your current EP to start a new business. You can't even be a director or shareholder of the company holding a current EP.
Jus as an example you can be a shareholder of the business through other company that can be formed in the other county- to protect your interest in the business. And thereafter you new business company will employ you, canceling current EP before.
Or other way to cancel current EP and apply for a directors EP from a new business company.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

what is director's EP?


----------



## Ana343 (Mar 21, 2014)

ecureilx said:


> what is director's EP?


To avoid any debates please address this question to immigration lawyer.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Ana. Singapore discourages lawyers for immigration purposes ..

and you are giving wrong info

there is no such thing as immigration lawyer for Singapore per se ... unless those who claim to influence ICA decisions but don't ..

the info is in black and white at www.ica.gov.sg or Ministry of Manpower Singapore

if you know some proper sources please quote them here ... than leave things to imagination

that's just my 2 cents

if you insist there are immigration lawyers for Singapore ...take note again

Singapore government frowns on those who engage lawyers for all matters immigration


----------

